# Mojo Criollo



## bosshogg (May 27, 2011)

Folks-

I made a run to pretty much all the local stores today trying to find this marinade.  I went to Kroger, Meijers, Walmart, Sams Club, GFS, and couldn't find it anywhere.

Where do you all get yours?  I could make my own, but would rather just grab the pre-made bottle.  Any other suggestions?  I am going to try calling a local mexican grocer tomorrow, but it's a bit of a drive.

Thanks,

J


----------



## captsly (May 27, 2011)

I get mine here in Texas at either Kroger or Walmart. I even bought a 3 pack deal at Sams a couple of weeks ago.... Maybe talk to the manager at the store and see if they can get it in for you.  I love the Chipolte Mojo, its got a good kick!


----------



## meateater (May 27, 2011)

A mexican supermarket, thats the place. Take a walk around while your there and you will leave with more than that.


----------



## flash (May 28, 2011)

captsly said:


> I get mine here in Texas at either Kroger or Walmart. I even bought a 3 pack deal at Sams a couple of weeks ago.... Maybe talk to the manager at the store and see if they can get it in for you.  I love the Chipolte Mojo, its got a good kick!




 I want to try the Chipolte Mojo also, but so far have only seen it in the Goya brand, which I do not care for. Badia and Lizzy are two that we use, plus we found that Winn Dixie and Publix have their own brands now and they are thick and quite good. We get it mostly at our Sav-A-Lot though.


----------



## bosshogg (May 28, 2011)

I found it at the "authentic" Mexican Grocery this morning.  They didn't speak a lick of English, but when I said .... "MoHo Creeoyo"  He knew what I meant... LOL.


----------



## miamirick (May 28, 2011)

Hey BOSS  come down here to MIami  i got MOJO coming out the ying yang

do you have publix supermarkets around,  they got it


----------



## flash (May 28, 2011)

BossHogg said:


> I found it at the "authentic" Mexican Grocery this morning.  They didn't speak a lick of English, but when I said .... "MoHo Creeoyo"  He knew what I meant... LOL.




Which brand was it?


----------



## bosshogg (May 28, 2011)

Flash said:


> Which brand was it?


Goya


----------



## flash (May 29, 2011)

BossHogg said:


> Goya




 Too bad. If you notice Goya is basically Bitter Orange with spices added. Keep looking around for Badia or Lizzy. If you do have Publix or Winn Dixie where you live, check out their brands. They have a much thicker consistency and adhere better to the meats.


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2011)

Flash said:


> I want to try the Chipolte Mojo also, but so far have only seen it in the Goya brand, which I do not care for. Badia and Lizzy are two that we use, plus we found that Winn Dixie and Publix have their own brands now and they are thick and quite good. We get it mostly at our Sav-A-Lot though.


This thread was very interesting. I'm always looking for new things to try.

I looked up "mojo criollo" and found a variety on Amazon. One revue was very interesting. The lady said "Goya" was very good but when she tried "Badia" it was amazing !! The individual flavors of the spices and fruits came thru and there was no comparison on how much better it made the food taste.

Some say it is an injectible marinade and tenderizer due to the fruit acid.

How have my brothers in smoke used this sauce and is "Badia" as good as the lady describes?

I will have to order it and pay freight so a critique of the product will be very helpful.


----------



## flash (May 29, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> This thread was very interesting. I'm always looking for new things to try.
> 
> I looked up "mojo criollo" and found a variety on Amazon. One revue was very interesting. The lady said "Goya" was very good but when she tried "Badia" it was amazing !! The individual flavors of the spices and fruits came thru and there was no comparison on how much better it made the food taste.
> 
> ...




 The Badia, Lizzy, Publix and Winn Dixie brands are based on the same concept as Badia. Much thicker than Goya.  Using Mojo I love it the best on Beef, then Pork, then Chicken. I have used it on fish, but do not marinade longer than 2 to 4 hours as the citrus will start cooking the fish. Chicken I feel is somewhat the same and never do an over night with Mojo.


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 29, 2011)

I find them to be great marinade options.  Check out your local Mexican/Latina markets - they're great places to shop for spices and herbs, and if they have a meat dept. oh boy! The best carne asada meat, fresh cooked chicharrones (which are great chopped fine and added to whatever for a bit of bacony "umami"), really nice, fresh meat at the ones near me. Hey Dave Omak  - You're on the east side - you can't be that far from a tienda/carniceria!


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2011)

It's about 40 miles to Bridgeport/Brewster. Great stores and restaurants in those towns. Whole sheets of chicharrones. Those are good. They have cast iron kettles that hold about 20 gallons of lard that they cook in, in the back room . Great food.


----------

